# Anyone know why USC is getting all the love?



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to hear from you Westies on this.

I think their front 22 are as good as anyone's,...but they lack experience and depth.

They have a relatively easy schedule this year, but I just don't see them winning teh BCSNC.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2012)

The media LOVES Pac-10 and Notre Dame.  They always get bonus points, especially in pre-season polls before anything is proven on the field.

Then they get bonus points for beating up on patsy teams all year and have a "respectable" looking record of Ws and Ls.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Lame Kiffin


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 5, 2012)

4yr starter at QB who would've have been a top 3 pick in THIS years draft.  

If they stay healthy they'll be tough to beat. They lose one or two key guys and it's a three loss season easy.

Oh yeah...they also play in the allergic to defense PAC 10


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Same as about every year...They rank them high hoping that the SEC will beat up on each other and not have a team with a record good enough to play for the national championship.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 5, 2012)

And the SEC homerism begins.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Same as about every year...They rank them high hoping that the SEC will beat up on each other and not have a team with a record good enough to play for the national championship.



I didn't know they ranked USC top 3 every year? I'm sure your right. The last few times they have played SEC teams I'm sure they got spanked, right?

2 teams from the sec ranked 1 and 2 and you think "they" are out for the sec. Some of you sec guys are just to much sometimes.

I hate USC as much as any sec fan but I have no issue with them ranked third preseason. I would say that is about where they should be from what I have seen of them, who they return, etc.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2012)

Sec Sec Sec Sec Sec Sec Sec Sec Sec


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I want to hear from you Westies on this.
> 
> I think their front 22 are as good as anyone's,...but they lack experience and depth.
> 
> They have a relatively easy schedule this year, but I just don't see them winning teh BCSNC.



I think they are still getting all the media hype that is carrying over from the Pete Carroll years. 
Plus Lane Kiffin is an enigma. People are curious to see if he can really coach.
I do agree that their schedule is relatively easy though. Just look at all the cupcakes... 

Hawaii
Syracuse
@Stanford
California
@Utah
@Washington
Colorado
@Arizona
Oregon
Arizona State
@UCLA
Notre Dame


----------



## kracker (Aug 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Lame Kiffin


Nope, his wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nope, his wife.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't know they ranked USC top 3 every year? I'm sure your right. The last few times they have played SEC teams I'm sure they got spanked, right?
> 
> 2 teams from the sec ranked 1 and 2 and you think "they" are out for the sec. Some of you sec guys are just to much sometimes.
> 
> I hate USC as much as any sec fan but I have no issue with them ranked third preseason. I would say that is about where they should be from what I have seen of them, who they return, etc.



This. 
A weak schedule coupled with an outstanding QB, WR's, and i believe a very good defense. The Linebacking corp. anyway. 
They SHOULD make it all the way to the BCSNC unless Lane starts calling plays.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This.
> A weak schedule coupled with an outstanding QB, WR's, and i believe a very good defense. The Linebacking corp. anyway.
> They SHOULD make it all the way to the BCSNC unless Lane starts calling plays.


And bama will be waiting.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> And bama will be waiting.



Where? At the Independence Bowl???


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where? At the Independence Bowl???


Nah, that'll be a Tennessee gig this year. I'm sure you'll have fun at the sugar bowl with LSU.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Nah, that'll be a Tennessee gig this year. I'm sure you'll have fun at the sugar bowl with LSU.



Maybe... maybe not. As last year proved, anything can happen.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree they to get alot of love every year.  This year is different.  They have a legit offense and defense, simple as that.  alot of the team comes back this year, weak schedule and a 1st round QB with scary wide recievers.  I would bet the house that they dont win the BCS Championship game against LSU.  I hate to say it but it will be 2 of my 3 most hated teams to play for it all.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 5, 2012)

They will be a good team but young.  They would have to play a great game to beat a LSU.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 5, 2012)

Cause they will be good.


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 6, 2012)

I think they will have a decent team this year. I don't know if they will be as good as their ranking. I do think Barkley will win the Heisman or at least in the top two.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This.
> A weak schedule coupled with an outstanding QB, WR's, and i believe a very good defense. The Linebacking corp. anyway.
> They SHOULD make it all the way to the BCSNC unless Lane starts calling plays.



Lane Kiffin does call the plays and where USCw is today can be credited to Kiffin and his staff. Can't stand him but the truth is the truth.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Same as about every year...They rank them high hoping that the SEC will beat up on each other and not have a team with a record good enough to play for the national championship.



That's right.  There's conspiracy to keep the SEC out of the title game.  

By far the worst carried outplan in the history of bad carried out plans.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 6, 2012)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I agree they to get alot of love every year.  This year is different.  They have a legit offense and defense, simple as that.  alot of the team comes back this year, weak schedule and a 1st round QB with scary wide recievers.  I would bet the house that they dont win the BCS Championship game against LSU.  I hate to say it but it will be 2 of my 3 most hated teams to play for it all.


This.  I can actually see them winning it all; barring injury. Bama has to replace too much and LSU is overrated.

Sorry but I see Mettenbuger throwing 20 picks and getting sacked a lot.  Bamas corners are our weakness and we can be beat with a vertical passing game.

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Duff (Aug 6, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Cause they will be good.



This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2012)

Crimson said:


> This.  I can actually see them winning it all; barring injury. Bama has to replace too much and LSU is overrated.
> 
> Sorry but I see Mettenbuger throwing 20 picks and getting sacked a lot.  Bamas corners are our weakness and we can be beat with a vertical passing game.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.



I think that our corners may get burned on an occassion, unitl they get the hang of it around mid season, but then again, there is more experience back there than 2010, JUCO and otherwise.
Alot will depend on the front 7, I think the defense may pleasantly surprise some BAMA fans,...and the offense should be a good 10-14pts per game better than last year.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Lane Kiffin does call the plays and where USCw is today can be credited to Kiffin and his staff. Can't stand him but the truth is the truth.



Much different on the west coast. Kitten has his choice of recruits. He is a good recruiter along with big ed.

But he proved he couldnt handle the big boy conference. Too much competion on the field and on the recruiting trail.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think that our corners may get burned on an occassion, unitl they get the hang of it around mid season, but then again, there is more experience back there than 2010, JUCO and otherwise.
> Alot will depend on the front 7, I think the defense may pleasantly surprise some BAMA fans,...and the offense should be a good 10-14pts per game better than last year.



I agree.  Front 7 will be better than last year.   Milner is an all American but I'm worried about the other guys


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 6, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Much different on the west coast. Kitten has his choice of recruits. He is a good recruiter along with big ed.
> 
> But he proved he couldnt handle the big boy conference. Too much competion on the field and on the recruiting trail.



He was only at Tennessee one year.  That is not really a reasonable amount of time for evaluation is it?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 7, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> He was only at Tennessee one year.  That is not really a reasonable amount of time for evaluation is it?



He played well against Alabama and Florida both that year with walk-ons and a thin roster.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's right.  There's conspiracy to keep the SEC out of the title game.
> 
> By far the worst carried outplan in the history of bad carried out plans.





Whoever is in charge of the "keep the SEC out of the title game" division of the NCAA really should be fired.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2012)

The reason they are getting the hype is because of how they played at the end of last season. At the end of the year, Oregon wasn't the best team in the PAC-12, USC was. USC started out slow with a loss to ASU and then they lost to Stanford in a game they should have won.  Follow that up with a win against Oregon and USC was as good as anyone in the country at the end of the year.  Bring back Barkley and they will be very, very hard to beat. Their offense is going to be the best offense we have seen in years and their D will be very stout.  Add the chip on their shoulders from comming out of sanctions and not playing in a bowl game and they have something to prove.  BUT, they will lose and not make the BCS championship game because they will have one loss, and the BCS will NEVER put a 1 loss PAC-12 team in the BCS game.  The playoff can't get here soon enough.  I'm sure OKlahoma will get another shot for Big Game to blow it when a much more deserving team should get to go.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> The reason they are getting the hype is because of how they played at the end of last season. At the end of the year, Oregon wasn't the best team in the PAC-12, USC was. USC started out slow with a loss to ASU and then they lost to Stanford in a game they should have won.  Follow that up with a win against Oregon and USC was as good as anyone in the country at the end of the year.  Bring back Barkley and they will be very, very hard to beat. Their offense is going to be the best offense we have seen in years and their D will be very stout.  Add the chip on their shoulders from comming out of sanctions and not playing in a bowl game and they have something to prove.  BUT, they will lose and not make the BCS championship game because they will have one loss, and the BCS will NEVER put a 1 loss PAC-12 team in the BCS game.  The playoff can't get here soon enough.  I'm sure OKlahoma will get another shot for Big Game to blow it when a much more deserving team should get to go.




I get what you're saying, but I was not impressed with the Oregon win, near loss...and I think USC will have depth issues.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2012)

Rip, in general I think you know ESPN is dying for the condom's to take down the SEC.  Just look at the story on the cover of their new magazine...  Pretty obvious..  Though Im not really sure why Georgia is on there..


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Rip, in general I think you know ESPN is dying for the condom's to take down the SEC.  Just look at the story on the cover of their new magazine...  Pretty obvious..  Though Im not really sure why Georgia is on there..



I was listening to Scott Van Pelt yesterday and he had some guy as a guest who heads up one of these preseason college football magazines and he was open about the fact that they are dying for somebody besides an SEC team to win it all.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was listening to Scott Van Pelt yesterday and he had some guy as a guest who heads up one of these preseason college football magazines and he was open about the fact that they are dying for somebody besides an SEC team to win it all.



I like SVP, as long as he's not talking about cfb.  He has a serious grudge against the SE part of the country, especially the Florida schools.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> And the SEC homerism begins.



just because you guys stink don't blame the rest of the conference


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


>



Thanks Arrow for re-posting this


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Cause they will be good.





Duff said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^



Nice call guys.....


Lost to a 6-7 acc team????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Does this mean we don't have to see the NCAA start USC ranked in the top 10 next season? Dang what a whoopin by the bees.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 31, 2012)

And Kiffin continues to be a subpar coach. From preseason number 1 to losing to a team with a losing record. Well, they did have a losing record. Good job Lane.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> And the SEC homerism begins.



nope,...just a hard cold fact


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

They might have got rid of the wrong Kiffin


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope Lame keeps that QB all of 2013.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2013)

congrats to Tech for whipping the men of troy.


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2013)

Love to see So Cal lose anytime.   Dont worry,  So Cal will be ranked top five next year again.........Good win Tech.


----------

